# Need A Quick Idea



## rdurham77 (May 3, 2008)

o.k. i am comeing to you ladies hopeing to get a good quick idea i posted this in the general as well but thought i would get more answers here

here are the basics
my fiancee' and i have been haveing a lot of trouble lately we havn't even touched each other in over a week
any way we live near the beach and there is a storm comeing in tonight and a while back she had mentioned wanting to hang out on the beach together in the rain

this is the first time that it has been warm enough to even think about it and she gets off at midnight but i have no idea what to do...i don't want it to seem as if i am trying to hard but i want it to be romantic enough that maybe we can start to rekindle what we have been loseing ....normally i am pretty good at this stuff but i'm fresh out of ideas please help!!!!!11


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Golden opportunity!

She voiced something she wanted. You have an opportunity to show you listened.

Maybe you could pack some champagne or something silly like that and drink it out of covered cups. Do you have a tent? Can you pitch it and set it up so you have a dry area too?


----------

